# 2nd Leisure Battery Cable Size



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

I want to fit an additional 85Ah leisure battery, would a 16mm square cable be sufficient? 

The cable run will be approx 1Mt long connecting the 2 batteries.

Many thanks...john


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Should be fine with only a metre run , don,t forget to fit an inline fuse.

Mark


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

That's fine for the leisure battery and fuse it with say a 50amp fuse.

Olley


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep correct.... and fuse both ends as both batteries are sources of power...


----------

